# grey knight warhound



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

begun plans for a grey knight warhound titan, i have made my other warhound simular to the forgeworld one, this one i intend to make more like the armourcast one, but the cartoony head just doesn't do it for me, so i will be making one simular to the forgeworld mars pattern warhound

will update when i have found my materials :mrgreen:

-----------edit----------

not 5 minutes later i have found everything i need whilst searching ebay

to my awareness its the same size as the forgeworld model, and bears a striking resembelence to both the armourcast and forgeworld warhounds

its a model kit

and best of all, it doesn't cost $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/Movie-Robocop-E...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

That's the exact model I'm going to be using to convert a Slaaneshi Subjugator titan once I get the rest of my more pressing projects out of the way 

I've paused for the moment because I have no idea how the vinyl bits are supposed to fit together, I think there's going to be a lot of trimming and filling to make it fit together.

One more tip - I've heard that using expanding foam to fill the inside of the hollow vinyl pieces does wonders for the survivability of the model in a gaming environment, they tend to fall apart otherwise when being moved around the table.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Good job on that ED. I just bought one. thanks!:good:
I'll put some pics up when I get it and eventually many, many, many months down the road, I'll put some pics up of the painted Mars 209 Pattern Warhound. :grin:


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

will do , i actually bought a can of expanding foam for my other warhound, for survivability i may put a skeleton of some kind i dunno 
yea there is tons of triming and working stuff out, but it saves $550 so im easy  will post again when i get it 

if anyone else gets one, feel free to post your progress here i would love to see all the different slaanesh, imperial and chaos titans people could possibly build
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

if you bought 10 off them it still wouldn't cost as much as a forgeworld warhound:shok:

not that im knocking FW they just charge us $600 for $5 worth of resin :angry:


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

update, it is here 

its kind of an indistinct pile of stuff atm, will post when of assembeled a bit of it :mrgreen:


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

raverboi said:


> update, it is here
> 
> its kind of an indistinct pile of stuff atm, will post when of assembeled a bit of it :mrgreen:


I can't wait. Mine should be coming any day now. Unfortunately I wont be able to paint mine for quite some time. I still have a bunch of stuff I need to paint. But make sure you post pics as you go along. I've decided to put LED's on my ED, so I have to figure that out as well.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

many months down the road, ive got most of it together and its dawned on me, the way ive put the legs together (remenicent of a warhoound)
it is REALLY tall, i was thinking of maybe converting it to a reaver?
thoughts?
















next to my other warhound








k:


----------



## Brother Karr (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think its that off for being a Warhound compared to your scratch build. If any thing I think the ED209 Rear Leg Pistons look a bit too long. I think they need to be cut down one Oval indention to make it feel better. Either way the feet look great and are a good solution to other builds.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i wasnt refering to size size is was refering to proportion, disregard the body for a moment, the legs come above the head of the other warhound, so just a little extension and a head and it will be reaver imo, the warhounds legs seem the most "plausable" for a realistic form of locomotion (yes i do reallise im talking about a 50 foot robot)


plus i want a reaver as it is the biggest 'sensible' sized titan out n_n


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

after much deliberation and mucking around with plasticard
its legs are pinned and its head is done

enjoy 


















at first i thought the head was to small but its growing on me, i like it alot now


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

wow. cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

You might consider removing a semi-circle arc directly above/behind the head (removing part of the bottom/front of that large curved top surface. I think that would give the appearance of a more mobile head (currently it looks like the head does not have enough clearance to rotate)


----------

